# Ebel Chronograph ala "Sonny Crockett"...



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi All- I have never posted on this forum and I hope my humble pics can do it justice :think: Just got this Beautiful Ebel earlier this week. The same model Don Johnson wore in Miami Vice. Thanks for looking and Happy New Year  -Ronbo


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

cool.

Never noticed this before… excellent :-! Beautiful watch ! |>


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent watch, and I thank Ebel for resurrecting Zenith with their order for El Primero movements (of which your watch is a fine example).


----------



## sonnyburnett (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow that's the one, just perfect.
Congrats on your awesome score.
I have a black dial steel/gold, not so good as yours but nice too.


----------



## cris25 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi it's mine ebel in steel


----------



## lenz (May 3, 2010)

cris25 said:


> View attachment 398964
> Hi it's mine ebel in steel


I assume this steel one is not for sale?


----------



## Bondtoys (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been working on this for more than 25 years and here is my newest acquisition:










The Ebel El Primero has been introduced in Season 2 with the plain white dial and the "Wave 2" bracelet but has been changed to the one with the 1911 bracelet during season 3.

Next goal for me will be to find the watch with the white dial and the "Wave 2" bracelet to be complete 

Are there more Miami Vice collectors here, maybe one with a Beluga men's watch (like Rico Tubbs had)?


----------



## zmariani (Feb 7, 2012)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!! i ve been discussin for years about this watch. Now i Know for sure. You cant imagine my happiness. THANKS AND MORE THANKS FOR THIS POST


----------



## Big Orange (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice pics , nice watch!!


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

I think the black and gold really looks sharp!! I have seen the second bracelet version of the 18K gold model with the black dial and it is quite elegant!! Cheers -Ronbo


----------



## udk6dodger (Jul 4, 2012)

Very elegant watch. I like the images of it..........


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice. I would be REALLY impressed if someone had a picture of this with a Bren Ten!

What a great show that was.


----------

